# Geniego Out of Home Router setup issues...



## Motleyfan

Don't know if anyone else has had this issue but I previously had Geniego working properly and loved it. While trying to set up the new OOH optioin provided by the new update I keep having this problem with setting up the router.

I am using a Linnksys WRT160NV2 router. I can get everything setup properly except for the last step where you set up the single port forwarding. Based on the instructions from directv, you are suppossed to type the name of the application and per the isntructions the application is Geniego Port 1 and Geniego Port 2. My router will only allow 11 spaces of text so I can't get the full application name typed in there. (_best I can do is geniegop port or geniegoport1_) I ran into this while trying it from my Droid Maxx phone, Galaxy tab 2 7 and 10 inch and also my home PC runnign windows 7. So far everything I've tried results in a failed setup on the geniego.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## GAM

The name you enter doesn't matter, you can put anything you like.


----------



## Motleyfan

Tried that still doesn't work...

This is a list of my DHCP reservations...

DHCP Reservation Select Clients from
DHCP Tables Client Name Interface IP Address MAC Address Select
HP8D6CC6 Wireless 192.168.1.100 A0:B3:CC:8D:6C:C6
android-57ad3310f3b5dce6 Wireless 192.168.1.101 50:32:75:A3:C9:67
USMCDWNCN222S1W Wireless 192.168.1.102 00:247:C1:85:58
android-5f2cb398764d7a87 LAN 192.168.1.103 A8:06:00:00:28:BC
Nick-PC Wireless 192.168.1.105 20:AA:4B:FD:3BC
*Nomad00D8C7 LAN 192.168.1.104 00:22:1B:008:C7*
android-9d7cb8ad7f733dbb Wireless 192.168.1.107 F8:F1:B6:F6:18:00 LAN 192.168.1.108 F4:7B:5E:B5:03:9A
DIRECTV-HR24-78A1D594 LAN 192.168.1.109 00:03:78:A15:94
DIRECTV-HR22-24083FC9 LAN 192.168.1.110 00:26:24:08:3F:C9
android-3d65d42175896de0 Wireless 192.168.1.111 34:23:BA:3F:85:EB
USMCDWNCN222S1W LAN 192.168.1.112 02:247:C1:85:58 LAN 192.168.1.113 00:09:B0:436:B2
android-5f2cb398764d7a87 Wireless 192.168.1.114 AA:06:00:00:28:BC LAN 192.168.1.115 00:26:92:34:0B:B4
DIRECTV-H21-6B33DD2B LAN 192.168.1.116 00:16:6B:33D:2B

Add Clients Manually Adding Client Enter Client Name Assign IP Address To This MAC Address 192 . 168 . 1. 
Clients Already Reserved 
Client Name Assign IP Address To This MAC Address MAC Address
*geniego 192.168.1.104 00:22:1B:008:C7*
Save Settings  Cancel Changes  Refresh  Close

Don't know if it is an address conflict or under the application or gaming single port forwarding...

Nick


----------



## peds48

You need to do an DHCP reservation OUTSIDE of your DHCP "pool"


----------



## NR4P

Not sure about that router but with my Netgear router, I have an IP reservation inside my DHCP pool and it works great.

To the OP, in my case I had to port forward settings inside my UVERSE modem too.

If you have an external modem, see if you can eliminate all security settings as a test. Make it wide open.
Then if OOH works, then you know that's what's preventing it.
Close it back down and do the port forwarding there too.


----------



## dennisj00

peds48 said:


> You need to do an DHCP reservation OUTSIDE of your DHCP "pool"


While I prefer reservations outside of the DHCP pool, not all routers allow that.


----------



## Motleyfan

I'll try and give that your suggestions a try when I get a chance this weekend. Thanks for the responses..


----------



## peds48

dennisj00 said:


> While I prefer reservations outside of the DHCP pool, not all routers allow that.


that is hard to believe. If the Apple Airport Extreme, which is a good router but it has the most "basic" GUI out there, any other router should have this ability


----------



## dennisj00

peds48 said:


> that is hard to believe. If the Apple Airport Extreme, which is a good router but it has the most "basic" GUI out there, any other router should have this ability


And some routers, Netgear specifically, sets the whole class C as the DHCP 'Pool'. So wrong.

Reasons that I continue to use dd-wrt. . .


----------



## peds48

dennisj00 said:


> And some routers, Netgear specifically, sets the whole class C as the DHCP 'Pool'. So wrong.
> 
> Reasons that I continue to use dd-wrt. . .


So Netgear does not have the ability to put a "start" and 'end" to the DHCP "pool" and here I was thinking that the Apple AE was as basic as it got, when it comes to routers GUI or "features"


----------



## dennisj00

The Netgears that I've been forced to configure do allow you to change the pool but the average Joe wouldn't know what or why.


----------



## Motleyfan

I got some new goodies over Christmas and still can't get it to set up out of home access. I got a new modem... Netgear DM111PSP dsl modem and a ASUS RT-AC68R router. I can get everything done per Directv's instructions but I can't get the out of home to configure properly when I test it on my tablet. In house geniego works perfectly on my tablets and phones but not the out of house access. I'm not the smartest guy with this stuff but I'm not an idiot either. I have port forwarding done on the router. Had the reservation for DHCP protocol done just like the instructions show. Any other ideas?

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## The Merg

dennisj00 said:


> While I prefer reservations outside of the DHCP pool, not all routers allow that.


Yup. Most DHCP Reservations should be inside the DHCP range. Hence, the idea that it is a DHCP Reservation.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48

The Merg said:


> Yup. Most DHCP Reservations should be inside the DHCP range. Hence, the idea that it is a DHCP Reservation.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Don't have any prove for otherwise, but I like it outside of the pool. and mine is and it has worked flawlessly


----------



## RAD

My Netgear router won't allow for a DHCP reservation unless it is inside the DHCP range.


----------



## The Merg

peds48 said:


> Don't have any prove for otherwise, but I like it outside of the pool. and mine is and it has worked flawlessly


If it works, it works.

Technically though, it's not a DHCP Reservation, but would be considered a Reserved IP address.

I did look into the setup of the AE and the instructions from a couple of sites are a bit misleading. They all state to pick an IP address outside of the DHCP Range for your device that you want assigned a static DHCP reservation. The reasoning listed is so that the AE does not assign that IP address to another device. This is inaccurate though as by listing a device in the DHCP Reservation table of a router, the router then knows to not assign that IP address to another device.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Merg

Motleyfan said:


> I got some new goodies over Christmas and still can't get it to set up out of home access. I got a new modem... Netgear DM111PSP dsl modem and a ASUS RT-AC68R router. I can get everything done per Directv's instructions but I can't get the out of home to configure properly when I test it on my tablet. In house geniego works perfectly on my tablets and phones but not the out of house access. I'm not the smartest guy with this stuff but I'm not an idiot either. I have port forwarding done on the router. Had the reservation for DHCP protocol done just like the instructions show. Any other ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nick


Take a screen shot of your router setup for the port forwarding and post it for us to see. Also, what is the IP address that your GenieGo is using?

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisj00

Related to GennieGo, it *IS *a DHCP reservation whether it is in the range or out. There is no way to set a STATIC address on GG.

It really doesn't matter whether it's in or out, I just like to set addresses on items that are staying on my network It really helps in future troubleshooting.


----------



## NR4P

In my Netgear router, they call it an Address Reservation.
Once your device/GenieGO attaches, it will have an IP address within the range.

Go to the settings screen and ADD an Address Reservation.
Once you type the MAC of the GG device, you can designate the address it currently has as Reserved for that MAC.
Very simple to do and more than a year of using this method has proved solid. After numerous resets and reboots of both devices over the years.

But the modem involves more work. And more screens than I care to go through again. That's a Uverse product.


----------



## Laxguy

So, is your GenieGo hanging off the Netgear? I, too, have a Uverse modem, actually a second one that replaced the original. I've not been able to set up OoH. It was made by Pace.


----------



## Motleyfan

I was having trouble getting the screen shot to look right on the reply so i attached a copy of it in the attached pdf file. My IP address for the genie go is 192.168.1.75

Thanks....

Nick


----------



## gripesofwrath

Is your Uverse device just a modem, or is it a modem/router? If it's a modem/router, you'll need to set up port forwarding on it as well. Instead of forwarding the IP address of the GenieGo on it, forward the WAN IP address that you see on your Asus router.


----------



## NR4P

Motleyfan, why is the first entry 8082/8083 and the second entry 8083/8083?

Was the first one intended to be 8082/8082?

For my setup my Uverse modem has both ports forwarded to the WAN IP address. 99.x.x.x
And I have a separate Netgear router after the Uverse modem with the two ports forwarded to the 192.168.x.x address of the GG box.

I don't know enough about the Asus product to help further


----------



## Motleyfan

I'm not sure how I got the 8082 and 8083 mixed up. I've done it enough correctly to know that is not the issue. Will fix it though. I think based on what I am hearing is it might be the moden. It is in router/mode, configuration but I can['t find anywhere in the modem adjustments to do port forwarding on it. I've checked every screen when I logged into the modem and can't find anything that shows port forwarding. It is a Netgear ALDS2 + Modem DM111PSPv2. My ISP is Centurylink DSL. I tried switching the modem to just modem mode but then nothing seems to work.

Nick


----------



## gripesofwrath

I found the manual for your Uverse device using Google. To set up port forwarding it says In the Advanced section of the main menu, select Port Forwarding, and then click Add. I can't vouch for this, but give it a try! Good luck.


----------



## CCarncross

DHCP reservations are inside the DHCP address pool, as was correctly stated earlier. Outside the address pool are just reserved addresses and usually static..networking 101 guys...


----------



## Steve

CCarncross said:


> DHCP reservations are inside the DHCP address pool, as was correctly stated earlier. Outside the address pool are just reserved addresses and usually static..networking 101 guys...


IMHO, DHCP reservations can be inside or outside the pool. Even Microsoft agrees: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/196066


----------



## CCarncross

Unless you are using another DHCP scope, assigning IP addresses to devices outside of a scope aren't using DHCP, so no matter what MS says...it cant be a DHCP reservation. Most home routers don't have the ability to use multiple DHCP scopes. The article you referenced is referring to DHCP manager on an actual server OS managing DHCP, which allows all kinds of non-standard custom DHCP settings that are way outside of of this discussion.


----------



## Motleyfan

I just got off the phone with netgear customer support. The netgear modem I have DM111PSPv2 does not alllow for port forwarding. So I think I may be screwed. I can't get the internet to work when i turn the router portion of the modem off and try to use it strictly as a modem and the ASUS router as my only router. Anyone have any other ideas?

Thanks in advance...

Nick


----------



## Steve

CCarncross said:


> Unless you are using another DHCP scope, assigning IP addresses to devices outside of a scope aren't using DHCP, so no matter what MS says...it cant be a DHCP reservation.


 :shrug: The last 3-4 "home" routers I've used here all allowed reservations outside the pool (Linksys, D-Link, Actiontec, Motorola). Here's what I can do with an Actiontec, e.g. As you can see, it's the DHCP server that's reserving the static IP for that MAC address, and it's outside the pool.


----------



## Steve

Motleyfan said:


> I just got off the phone with netgear customer support. The netgear modem I have DM111PSPv2 does not alllow for port forwarding. So I think I may be screwed.


Kind of odd the CSRs told you that, because the book for that modem (available here) clearly says you can forward ports (section 3-6).

I'm late to this discussion, but one thing you can try to make sure your ISP isn't blocking anything is to *put your GenieGo device in the Netgear's DMZ.* Take a look at page 3-10 of that PDF. Put the LAN IP address of the GenieGo device in there and it (and only it) will be exposed to the public internet, so there will be no need to forward any ports from it. OOH should work. If that does work, then I'd try reading the section on port forwarding in 3-6 and give that another shot.

You could actually leave the GG device in the DMZ, but its a potential security risk, if a hacker figured out it was there and knew how to exploit a GenieGo device to get onto your home network.


----------



## Laxguy

I'll agree with CC, mainly on the basis that it contradicts what MS says.....

:eek2: :bang !rolling


----------



## The Merg

Steve said:


> :shrug: The last 3-4 "home" routers I've used here all allowed reservations outside the pool (Linksys, D-Link, Actiontec, Motorola). Here's what I can do with an Actiontec, e.g. As you can see, it's the DHCP server that's reserving the static IP for that MAC address, and it's outside the pool.


Well, that is a Verizon router you have there... As mentioned, if you assign an IP address via the router to an IP address outside the DHCP range, it is not a DHCP Reservation. It is just a reserved IP address. Except for the nuance of the name, there is really no difference in how it works.

In the DHCP Reservation, the DHCP server is assigning an IP address to the device with MAC specified and the IP address you requested. Whenever that DHCP lease expires, it is renewed with the same IP address. The DHCP server also knows not to use that IP address when 
assigning IP addresses to other devices.

In a reserved IP address setting (outside the DHCP range), you are just telling the router to assign a specific IP address to a device according to its MAC address. In some cases, certain routers still require this assignment to be for an amount of time. When that time is up, the router will see if the reservation is still present at which time it "renews" the lease. Other routers allow a more permanent setup since it knows it will never use that IP address as it is outside the DHCP range.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisj00

CCarncross. . . (Win 8.1 won't quote)

Re: your post 28 above. . . then who do you think is supplying the address to my GG -- my DHCP server on my Linksys router! Even the stock Linksys firmware now allows an address outside of the pool. And so does DD-WRT that I'm using.

Since you can't assign a STATIC address to GG, the reservation is the next best thing to do.

When GG powers up, it requests an address from the DHCP Server!

If the router goes south, the address goes away when it times out.


----------



## Steve

The Merg said:


> Well, that is a Verizon router you have there... As mentioned, if you assign an IP address via the router to an IP address outside the DHCP range, it is not a DHCP Reservation. It is just a reserved IP address. Except for the nuance of the name, there is really no difference in how it works.


I'm able to do that with other routers as well. It's the DHCP server running inside the router that's assigning the address in either case, Merg, whether it's inside or outside the pool, which is my point. Maybe we're just arguing semantics. :shrug:


----------



## dennisj00

And the GG address is listed in the Routers DHCP usage list as a client.


----------



## Steve

Here's another tutorial showing how to assign a static address outside the pool using DHCP and a DD-WRT router:

http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/tutorials/article.php/3624251


----------



## The Merg

Steve said:


> I'm able to do that with other routers as well. It's the DHCP server running inside the router that's assigning the address in either case, Merg, whether it's inside or outside the pool, which is my point. Maybe we're just arguing semantics. :shrug:


That was kinda my point... 

- Merg


----------



## Steve

The Merg said:


> That was kinda my point...


Then we're in violent agreement! 

:up:


----------



## Motleyfan

Steve said:


> Kind of odd the CSRs told you that, because the book for that modem (available here) clearly says you can forward ports (section 3-6).
> 
> I'm late to this discussion, but one thing you can try to make sure your ISP isn't blocking anything is to *put your GenieGo device in the Netgear's DMZ.* Take a look at page 3-10 of that PDF. Put the LAN IP address of the GenieGo device in there and it (and only it) will be exposed to the public internet, so there will be no need to forward any ports from it. OOH should work. If that does work, then I'd try reading the section on port forwarding in 3-6 and give that another shot.
> 
> You could actually leave the GG device in the DMZ, but its a potential security risk, if a hacker figured out it was there and knew how to exploit a GenieGo device to get onto your home network.


Steve.... i appreciate the info. Problem I'm gettin is when I go to the main menu under advanced settings i can't find anything anywhere that will allow me to port forward. I checked under lan setup, wan setup, etc. Nothing shows port fowarding. Sounds like I need to turn something on somewhere else to get port forwarding to show up.


----------



## Steve

Motleyfan said:


> Steve.... i appreciate the info. Problem I'm gettin is when I go to the main menu under advanced settings i can't find anything anywhere that will allow me to port forward. I checked under lan setup, wan setup, etc. Nothing shows port fowarding. Sounds like I need to turn something on somewhere else to get port forwarding to show up.


That's weird. Can you see the "DMZ" section under advanced settings? If so, you can try putting the LAN IP of your GG device there. If you can, then reboot the router and see if OOH works. No port forwarding is required when it's configured like that.


----------



## Motleyfan

All I have under advanced is: WAN setup, dynamic DNS, LAN setup ,remote mangement, static routes,UPnP, and device manager. This is really weird. It may be a verizon modem but I got it at best buy and I have centurylink DSL with a dynamic IOP address.


----------



## Steve

Motleyfan said:


> All I have under advanced is: WAN setup, dynamic DNS, LAN setup ,remote mangement, static routes,UPnP, and device manager. This is really weird. It may be a verizon modem but I got it at best buy and I have centurylink DSL with a dynamic IOP address.


Sounds like somebody loaded some custom software on it, different from the user guide I found on-line. Bummer.


----------



## gripesofwrath

Wow. If there's really no way to set up port forwarding on this thing, I guess you could replace it with just a plain old DSL modem. (I believe that's the technology Uverse uses.) Heck, if you call them they might even send you one for free, or at least recommend one that's compatible with their service.


----------



## dennisj00

Back when I had DSL from ATT (Bell South), I had a Westell modem that could be reconfigured to bridge mode (transparent). The router even took over the PPoE authentication on the DSL line.

From reading these threads recent DSL and Cable modem / routers have really complicated the port forwarding issues.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dennisj00 said:


> Back when I had DSL from ATT (Bell South), I had a Westell modem that could be reconfigured to bridge mode (transparent). The router even took over the PPoE authentication on the DSL line.
> 
> From reading these threads recent DSL and Cable modem / routers have really complicated the port forwarding issues.


Spot on Dennis.

I have the good fortune (being sarcastic) of that exact setup here. Unfortunately this part of town hasn't joined this millenium yet for faster Internet access (except Comcast - and that ain't gonna happen here).

To your point, setup for GenieGo and the Out of Home option was a piece of cake with this legacy type of connectivity.


----------



## The Merg

Motleyfan said:


> Steve.... i appreciate the info. Problem I'm gettin is when I go to the main menu under advanced settings i can't find anything anywhere that will allow me to port forward. I checked under lan setup, wan setup, etc. Nothing shows port fowarding. Sounds like I need to turn something on somewhere else to get port forwarding to show up.


Can you post some screen captures of then modem setup screens so we can see them?

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Motleyfan

Got it fixed finally. I had to change the services setting of what was allowed to access the modem and play with the firewall rules. Basically portforwarding without calling it that. Love how Netgear does their modem setup.

Thanks to all who offered solutions. 

Nick


----------

